

Ask HN: What are some good books you have recently read? - dmanlian

I usually rely on HN for book recommendations. Anything new books that people have read that they feel are worth reading?
======
nwk
The Martian by Andy Weir [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18007564-the-
martian](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18007564-the-martian)

Not new (I read 2.5 years ago), but great books:

Department of Mad Scientists: How DARPA Is Remaking Our World, from the
Internet to Artificial Limbs by Michael Belfiore
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6825113-the-
department-o...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6825113-the-department-
of-mad-scientists)

Rocketeers by Michael Belfiore
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1090296.Rocketeers](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1090296.Rocketeers)

------
webstartupper
The Tale of the Dueling Neurosurgeons : Sam Keam -
[http://samkean.com/thetaleoftheduelingneurosurgeons.html](http://samkean.com/thetaleoftheduelingneurosurgeons.html)
Quite liked the writing style - neuroscience book written in a story format

Other good books in similar genre

An Anthropologist on Mars: Seven Paradoxical Tales : Oliver Sacks
[http://www.amazon.com/An-Anthropologist-Mars-Seven-
Paradoxic...](http://www.amazon.com/An-Anthropologist-Mars-Seven-
Paradoxical/dp/1480530360)

The Brain That Changes Itself: Stories of Personal Triumph from the Frontiers
of Brain Science: Norman Doidge - [http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-That-
Changes-Itself/dp/14915...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Brain-That-Changes-
Itself/dp/1491513357)

------
JSeymourATL
American Caesar: Douglas MacArthur 1880-1964
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20949.American_Caesar](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20949.American_Caesar)

Received this book as a gift from an elderly relative and felt obliged to give
it a cursory read. Quickly became engrossed. Thoroughly researched with tons
of anecdotes make MacArthur come alive.

------
blueatlas
The Idea Factory: Bell Labs and the Great Age of American Innovation by Jon
Gertner

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Idea-Factory-American-
Innovation/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Idea-Factory-American-
Innovation/dp/0143122797)

------
quickpost
Being Mortal - Atul Gawande. Really surprisingly good book if you are
interested in aging, healthcare, etc.

------
mindcrime
Fiction:

 _Permutation City_ \- Greg Egan

 _Revival_ \- Stephen King

 _Glasshouse_ \- Charles Stross

 _The City_ \- Dean Koontz

Non-fiction:

 _Predictable Revenue_ \- Aaron Ross

 _How We Got to Now: Six Innovations That Made the Modern World_ \- Steven
Johnson

 _The Idea Factory: Bell Labs and the Great Age of American Innovation_ \- Jon
Gertner

 _How Doctors Think_ \- Jerome Groopman

 _Frankenstein 's Cat: Cuddling Up To Biotech's Brave New Beasts_ \- Emily
Anthes

 _Zero to One_ \- Peter Thiel

------
GoodbyeMonsters
Please check out Goodbye Monsters which was created by a veteran if you are
looking for a children's book or a gift for a child.
[https://www.goodbyemonsters.com/press.html](https://www.goodbyemonsters.com/press.html)

